# Need something for locomotive running board.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,
im working on a Big Hauler rebuild project..its nearly done! but I need some ideas..
I extended out the running board..and now I need something to sit on the board:










I got some grey paint to try to match the blueish "russia iron" of the boiler, but its not a perfect match..
and even if I made a sheet of flat styrene to cover up the "notches" for the screws, it still would be a great match in color..
So im thinking something sitting on top of the running boards right in that spot would do the trick..
and the board widens out there a lot, to match the taper of the boiler..so there is room for something without fully blocking the walkway.

Any ideas for something to sit there? I have the existing Air tanks from the Big Hauler, but they are far too large..
For anything that might fit there, I dont care if its not 100% prototypically accurate! 
I just want something that looks like it belongs on a steam locomotive..

I will post a new thread for the full locomotive modification once its finished! 
thanks,
Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A toolbox would work, but make sure it's got a flat lid. Crews would not want to step on a slanted toolbox lid to reach the sand dome or to continue walking down the rest of the boiler. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 
The air pumps need a bunch of pipes as a heat exchanger/cooler. On many locos they are under the footplate - yours is too low to accommodate them so you'd have to put them on top. Like these pipes on the left of the pumps - doubled back a few times. They were often on the other side from the pumps.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty, I'd avoid large bulky things to hide those screw slots, as it will mess with the lines of the loco. This specific detail has been the real bug-bear of bashing the 4-6-0, because the forward tanks on the ET&WNC locos are not done on so many locos. I know in my bashes I glued 0.5mm styrene sheet over the whole are, allowing the screws to still be accessed below. 
In this instant, go for smaller details - maybe some re-railing jacks, and an oil barrel or such, located right by those slots. 

Have fun, 
David.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aged it and make it a back woods relic, add a thin patch and down play it's existence. Make the paint a little rusty with a thin wash....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! great ideas..(keep them coming!  

actually, I dont need to access those screws at all..ever. 
because now they are just holding that section to the boiler, nothing more.. 
the entire boiler is now attached to the frame with a new method.. 
so I could completely cover them up.. 
maybe I will try that first..cover them with a flat sheet, and try to find a better paint match. 
although I already went to the largest hobby shop in town, and they have a pretty extensive model paint selection, 
and that grey was the best I could do..but covering up the slots might help.. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used buffable gun metal grey which may work for you.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you don't need to remove those screws, definitely cover over and repaint. That bright silver is too bright a color anyway for a boiler. The buffable gunmetal paint is very close to the color of the smokebox. 

Later, 

K


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Need someone to sit on the running board here to cover this ugly space.

Seems like this could be one of those rare and serendipitous juxtapositions of MLS inquiry and Ebay "G Scale" offerings:









Figure is titled,
"1:25 G scale model female ambulance patient in straightjacket bondage"

Not quite sitting though.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy, 
I do have this figure! 










She is a Preiser figure, and she fits on the running board fairly well.. 
but..considering my Dad named this particular locomotive after my Mom.. 
it doesn't quite work!  But for any other locomotive, sure! 

Scot


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Scot,

and she fits on the running board fairly well.. 

A little photographic proof wouldn't hurt... 

Funny, that's actually the figure I was looking for, but could only find the "bondage" one on Ebay, ha ha!

Needs to be right and left -handed though? Anyway, she / they could be sort of like ship figureheads, right? Wouldn't do it for a Spectrum, but since this is a BH, why not go for broke...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I got it!  
the piping from the air tanks, without the air tanks, fits very nicely, and looks fine. 
I will post a new thread with the full locomotive bash soon.. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Scotty... 

Also keep in mind the lower boiler sides are in the shadows... 
So they can be blended..washed..aged ... a little darker than the upper sides might be.. 

General, even light, weathering will help to blend the areas also.. 

Have fun ....you seem to be!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the piping from the air tanks 
Isn't that what I said in the first place? Who needs women when you can have piping !


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 20 Jan 2014 07:59 AM 
the piping from the air tanks 
Isn't that what I said in the first place? Who needs women when you can have piping ! 
Pete,

I guess you did say that! but I didnt catch it at the time..
I thought you were only referring to the big square mass of pumps in the center of the photo:










But then you also mention the piping off to the left of the photo..
and yes, its that piping im going to end up using..just removed from the air tanks.

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

its that piping im going to end up using..just removed from the air tanks 
Scot, 
My C-19 has air pumps on one side, and the mass of pipes on the other. I'll see if I can find a photo. .


----------

